# What's Your Best Flea Market, Thrift Store, Yard Sale Find ?



## foster2100 (Jan 15, 2016)

A lot of people go to Flea Markets, Thrift Stores and the such in hopes of finding something they feel is a good find. Let's hear your best finds bottle related or not. 

I know for me it was a yard sale find and I absolutely could not believe what in the box, but let's start with what I'd originally bought because some people have things for sale but are sometimes not in the yard sale. I had bought an old laptop still running Windows 98 and the battery wouldn't charge and it didn't have a cord, no problem Websites sell these things for cheap so no problem. I collect video games when I can find them at a reasonable price box or not, it's something that my generation (I'm almost 40 now) that people consider vintage and something that i liked growing up. So as said before the woman says yeah we've got a box full of them (video games) and she says let get my son and see if he wants to sell them, waited and the son brings out a huge box like there was at least 40-50 video games in it, I looked in the box and seen the older Nintendo cartridges (the ones that was from the 80s and 90s) and I seen inside of the box Final Fantasy 4 for the Super Nintendo, I knew off the top my head it was at least $35, so I asked the guy I was like okay what do you want for them all including the laptop. I do this almost all the time when i go to a yard sale I'll ask their price then, offer a price that I feel comfortable at, so I told him $20 for it all. Got it at $20 for it all knowing there was a game in there worth at least $35, so I knew I made my money back just on the one item. 

I love a good yard sale!!!


So let's hear your best finds from Flea Markets, Thrift Stores, Yard Sales or otherwise. 

Thanks.


----------



## anj2006 (Jan 16, 2016)

My best flee market find was a box lot of five boxes of junk basically,  except on the bottom of one was a joe DiMaggio rookie card!!! That was twenty years ago...still have the card, its not in perfect shape but its nice!!!


----------



## foster2100 (Jan 16, 2016)

Wow Joe D. Rookie dang if that was mint you'd be looking at some money there!


----------



## anj2006 (Jan 16, 2016)

Yea i no right! I did send it out to get graded a few years back, it came back a 6.5 ...its still worth a few bucks!!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 16, 2016)

People really get involved here a whole 3 replies  ! 

Mine was a iron pontil dark aqua demi Jon


----------



## whittled (Jan 16, 2016)

I got a guitar strap for a buck-fifty and sold it for over $300. I'm still baffled by that.


----------



## foster2100 (Jan 16, 2016)

RICKJJ59W said:


> People really get involved here a whole 3 replies  !
> 
> Mine was a iron pontil dark aqua demi Jon




That is so awesome!


----------



## foster2100 (Jan 16, 2016)

whittled said:


> I got a guitar strap for a buck-fifty and sold it for over $300. I'm still baffled by that.




Wow I would be surprised as well, did you ever find out why it sold so high?


----------



## andy volkerts (Jan 17, 2016)

A Drakes cabin bitters bottle mint 4 logger for two dollars at a yard sale, worth about a hundred or so........Andy


----------



## anj2006 (Jan 17, 2016)

Thats sweet andy, that wood look good next to my six log!!!


----------



## anj2006 (Jan 17, 2016)

would not let me upload it in my first post???


----------



## andy volkerts (Jan 17, 2016)

That's a cool Drakes!!, I now have a four, five, and  several 6 loggers on my shelf, I feel that the Drakes are one of the best of the Cabin Bitters, along with the 2 and 4 roof Holtzermans.....Andy


----------



## anj2006 (Jan 18, 2016)

Yea i agree!! I am looking for the other variants for the drakes. Not that much into the bitters but like the way the drakes look!!..... ditch.


----------



## Illinoisbottleboy (Jan 18, 2016)

Just this past year I found a super crude aqua clasped hands historical flask at my local flea market for $1. Also found a pontiled amber demijohn for $12 3 years ago. I have found a lot of good deals at flea markets including a milk bottle from my hometown for only $25 this last November.


----------



## foster2100 (Jan 19, 2016)

Illinoisbottleboy said:


> Just this past year I found a super crude aqua clasped hands historical flask at my local flea market for $1. Also found a pontiled amber demijohn for $12 3 years ago. I have found a lot of good deals at flea markets including a milk bottle from my hometown for only $25 this last November.




I've always been more of a yard sales and thrift stores type of person but this summer me and the wife want to go to some of the flea markets. Thrift store shopping has really gotten expensive and the products are not near as good for the money that they are wanting, they used to be the place to go to get some nice finds. Television shows haven't helped either in my opinion but people are just so clueless, I mean think about it, if it's made out of wrought iron then yes it's old not something you see anymore at all, smh. Lol.


----------



## anj2006 (Jan 19, 2016)

You are right on the money there my friend!!!  You use to be able to find great stuff, but like you said all these new shows,  auction hunters, storage wars, American pickers and so forth have made people think there things are worth big bucks. It aint what it use to be!!!


----------



## anj2006 (Jan 19, 2016)

I have been wanting one of the clasped hand flasks for along time!  I could buy it but!! ( I WANT TO FIND IT ) in the ground that is.


----------



## foster2100 (Jan 19, 2016)

If I could find out when that Worlds Longest Yardsale is me and the wife would take a road trip and do some yard sailing then, ever been?


----------



## anj2006 (Jan 19, 2016)

That sounds like fun!


----------



## Ace31 (Jan 22, 2016)

Well, here's a story.  When I first got into the bottle hobby back in April 2010 I went into a thrift store and there was roughly 2 dozen insulators for sale.  I knew nothing of insulators or their value at the time.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 They were all common $1 to $2 stuff but there was one really nice CD 143 Montreal Telegraph for only $5 and I didn't know enough to buy it.  I went back there a couple of days later after I did some insulator research on the net and CD 143 MT was long gone.  This should have been my best thrift store find and I've been kicking myself ever since for not buying it.


Anyway, last spring I was at a garage sale and I bought a mint condition ZZ Top - Eliminator vinyl record for $1.


----------



## anj2006 (Jan 22, 2016)

Nice! Aint nothing like classic records!!


----------



## foster2100 (Jan 22, 2016)

Yeah man and ZZ Top one of the best in rock 'n roll!


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jan 25, 2016)

A Confederate soldiers bible........from The Confederate States Bible Society Augusta Georgia 1863. It has the soldiers  name [ YB Miller, 16th SCV ] and where he was stationed. It came from a $5.00 box lot at an auction along w/ a ton of Kennedy getting shot stuff.


----------



## foster2100 (Jan 25, 2016)

OsiaBoyce said:


> A Confederate soldiers bible........from The Confederate States Bible Society Augusta Georgia 1863. It has the soldiers  name [ YB Miller, 16th SCV ] and where he was stationed. It came from a $5.00 box lot at an auction along w/ a ton of Kennedy getting shot stuff.




Oh My Goodness!!! I believe I would've passed out on the spot not even joking. Was there any accounts of him being at the battles, like a diary or journal. Where I was born General Stonewall Jackson was raised there by his aunt and uncle I believe, but most of us know who he is and what he done. I just love to hear stories about this kind of stuff because compared to today it was literally another world.


----------

